# It's Friday night!!!



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

So I know for all of us that means wild times...like putting chickens, farm animals, and kids to bed lol. What do you guys plan for tonight? My animals r asleep and my kids r off to bed so I'm gonna probably read some more of Gone girl.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I painted my living room ceiling today and I'm feeling every bit of it. Next, I need to go finish cleaning up the mess I made and then carrying my poor body to bed to do more tomorrow of the same thing. 

That's if I can move when I get up in the morning.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Robin I have a bedroom u can paint


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Painting is one of those things that I'm so excited to start.....and then an hour into it I'm like oh gosh why the heck did I do this lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenmommy said:


> Painting is one of those things that I'm so excited to start.....and then an hour into it I'm like oh gosh why the heck did I do this lol


Oh yes. I had half the ceiling done and was wishing it was over.

I realized that I've got paint on my keyboard. I don't know how that happened since it wasn't any where near where I was painting. But then I found a blood of paint in my eyelashes afterwards so I guess I was just slinging it every where.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol ur eyelashes.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

We went over to a friends for dinner. A rarity for us, we are such homebodies. Chickenmommy, I have been wanting to read gone girl, is it good?


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> Painting is one of those things that I'm so excited to start.....and then an hour into it I'm like oh gosh why the heck did I do this lol


I thought it was just me. But I'm that way with lots of projects. I'm like a kid with add. Can't wait to get started, I'm super focused for a bit and then I want to do something else. I started crocheting a blanket when I was pregnant for my first. Finally finished it for my last. Only took 10 years. Lol

As for Friday night.... Bon fire with all the neighbors. Wasn't planned. That's the way it is here. When one of us lights a fire, the rest kinda show up. Each family ends up with at least 1 ingredient for smores and the kids all share. I love it here


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, I have this SIL. She has a heart of gold. But she's about as scatter brained as can be. Starts way too many things at once and forgets what she's supposed to be doing.

She's running the roads between AL and FL to visit her kids. Before she hung up the phone with me, she said we'd get together for coffee today. I can promise you she forgot all about that before she hung up the phone. Which is fine with me, I've got tons to do. The last thing I want to do is get out of my work clothes to go meet for coffee and them come home again to refind the interest I had in what I was doing.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I went to bed early. Ho hum.


----------

